# I bought a TripLite Ultra Isobar what do you think?



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I recently ordered a new Trip lite Isobar Ultra for $79 as one of the Isobars I have on my system is going bad and is noisy (I've had it for 15 years) I really like the Trip Lite isobars and think for the money they offer the best protection. I like this one I ordered as it has not only the surge protection and filter banks but also has protection on the cable outlets and network lines and grantees all equipment up to $500,000.
I know that some of you dont like the fact that these use MOV's but apparently Triplite uses multiple MOVs on each circuit.
Any comments or concerns?


----------



## jonathanm (Mar 24, 2010)

I don't think it was that people disliked MOVs, just that they degrade over time......


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Can MOVs be replaced? I can do them by myself as I do have some soldering skills.


----------



## Elliott Studio (Mar 15, 2008)

There is no way to tell if the MOV is worn out (and they do degrade over time). I do service work and have replaced many switching power supplies because of power surges (they really don't like power surges!) which were plugged into products such as TrippLite and Furman. I'm not knocking the quality of those products, they seem well built, but MOV's just don't clamp the current associated with the voltage spike. It all goes into the load and into your grounding buss. BAD. If you like what you currently have then keep them and put a single or dual outlet Surgex in front of them.

Please read this article: http://surgex.com/library/23001.html - it describes why MOV's don't really protect your equipment. Decide for yourself! :T

There are many more articles on this site worth checking out. Go to their home page and click on "knowledge base".

Again, I have no vested interest in this company. I just know from experience that they really work and do a good job of cleaning up the power while they're at it. You've invested alot of time and money into your equipment, don't let it all go up in smoke.


----------



## DrGeoff (Dec 27, 2007)

Without any indication that your MOVs need replacing, you should probably install decent surge protection upstream at the DB.

If you can get a lightning surge suppressor added to your mains DB then that's usually a big help, since these usually have higher energy clamping (gas arrestors and MOVs) than the outlet MOV's and can be added per phase. They also have an indicator to tell you when they need replacing. 

Then your local surge suppression in the outlets can clamp the significantly smaller spike that may get through or be induced in the wiring.

I have one of the Clipsal I36 arrestors attached to each phase at the mains DB, as well as local impulse protection scattered around the place.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

gswan said:


> I have one of the Clipsal I36 arrestors attached to each phase at the mains DB, as well as local impulse protection scattered around the place.


Aren't they expensive?


----------



## DrGeoff (Dec 27, 2007)

Not as expensive as the things they are protecting. I think they are about $50 per phase.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Im going to look into that, are they available at places like the Home depot?


----------



## DrGeoff (Dec 27, 2007)

They are usually available from most trade suppliers. Make sure your electrical system is designed and wired correctly to accommodate them though. Pay particular attention to a very good low impedance earth connection to divert the surge.

Since I am in Australia I can't comment on your local electrical wiring rules.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I understand, Thanks for your help.


----------

